# CARB Approves ZAP Xebra Electric Vehicle for $1000 Rebate



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Company names Mr. Eqbal Al Yousuf its new chairman. 

More...


----------



## searth (May 29, 2008)

This is hopefully a good thing bringing more money to ZAP however I am always concerned when a electric car company is bought out by someone in a very oil rich country. Will they then slowly dismantle the company in the interest of the big oil companies? Only time will tell.


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

1 of 2 things.either they want to bury it or they know the end of oil is coming sooner rather than later.


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

joseph3354 said:


> 1 of 2 things.either they want to bury it or they know the end of oil is coming sooner rather than later.


I would bet money that the oil companies are hedging their bets. They realize that the oil is running out and that they need to invest in sustainable technologies. Zap has been in a lot of trouble lately, so the company was probably ripe for the picking. That's the perfect time for an investor to come in and make things work.

If the company had not been taken over it probably would have gone out of business on its own. I have been hearing horror story after horror story about Zap. This is good news.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Its bitter-sweet for me. I like seeing EVs on the road, but this?? I would never drive one and would have very limited patience for anything on public roads that cannot drive the legal speed limit.

I can't help but wonder if NEVs are doing more harm than good to the idea of electric vehicles.


----------

